# Cold cream recipe?



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone made cold cream? I really want to start using it for cleansing but want a fragrance free product so though I could try making it myself.
I do want it to contain mineral oil, my skin likes mineral oil.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 14, 2017)

Here's the way they made cold cream in the olden days... it's tricky to get it emulsified so be sure to be patient,  pay attention to the details and not give up on the first try. If you google "diy ponds cold cream" you'll get lots of responses. It might be worth the time and trouble to read them all to get the gist of the process. It's easy to make, but a bit challenging. Here's a link:

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/04/homemade-cold-cream.html

PS: My skin like mineral oil too! LOL Scandalous!!!


----------



## toxikon (Aug 14, 2017)

Mineral oil and vaseline get a bad rap in the skincare world, but really, they're great occlusives. The molecules are too big to penetrate the skin, so they just sit on top as a happy little barrier. I often use vaseline on my face if my skin is feeling dry.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Here's the way they made cold cream in the olden days... it's tricky to get it emulsified so be sure to be patient,  pay attention to the details and not give up on the first try. If you google "diy ponds cold cream" you'll get lots of responses. It might be worth the time and trouble to read them all to get the gist of the process. It's easy to make, but a bit challenging. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/04/homemade-cold-cream.html
> 
> PS: My skin like mineral oil too! LOL Scandalous!!!



Thanks. I had seen this recipe before and had hoped I could find one without borax that used some other emulsifier. Doesn't seem likely so I went ahead and tried this recipe.

Its in a jar cooling now, hopefully the beeswax won't make it too waxy. I like a little wax but too much can feel icky.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope, this is not a nice recipe. It worked great to remove make up but now I have a very waxy film on my face that is making my skin feel dry. As much as I don't want too, I need to scrub my face with soap to get the wax off.

Guess I'll just spend the $$ and buy a cold cream that won't be so waxy.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 14, 2017)

Gosh, I never judge a face cream or lotion right after being made... just like soap, they improve with age. Even my very best lotion doesn't peak for a month or so... not that I can't use it, I can... it's just better a little ways down the road.

NOTE: They still make Ponds.


----------



## Kittish (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking at the comments on that recipe, I'd think you could cut back some on the beeswax and maybe use lecithin to emulsify (I use liquid sunflower lecithin in some cooking, if you wanted to avoid soy products- it's NOW brand). It might not be quite so thick, looks like the beeswax is in there mainly to thicken and help emulsify the cream.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 14, 2017)

obsidian,  why not to make a simple lotion with calendula oil , so it helps with dryness and irritation.  Make it thicker and use as cold cream


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Gosh, I never judge a face cream or lotion right after being made... just like soap, they improve with age. Even my very best lotion doesn't peak for a month or so... not that I can't use it, I can... it's just better a little ways down the road.
> 
> NOTE: They still make Ponds.



I never age my lotions and have never noticed a difference in them. Nothing will change how waxy this formula is, its just too much wax for my skin.

I have some ponds, I like the consistency but it burns my skin quite badly. It has a lot of scent and I wonder if that's the cause.



Dahila said:


> obsidian,  why not to make a simple lotion with calendula oil , so it helps with dryness and irritation.  Make it thicker and use as cold cream



I really want a emulsified mineral oil, it seems better for my face then plant oils.


----------



## Millie (Aug 14, 2017)

My googling came up with an interesting article - you likely stumbled upon it already, but just in case some tidbit in here, modern ingredient list, or old fashioned recipe helps:

http://cosmeticsandskin.com/aba/cold-cream.php


----------



## Dahila (Aug 14, 2017)

Obsidian have you tried abissynian oil?  or Camellia?  I can not use Mineral oil due my benign so far skin cancer on my face.   The fact is mineral oil has a very small molecule so it is easier absorbed than plant oils......... what about strait argan?


----------



## Susie (Aug 15, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Mineral oil and vaseline get a bad rap in the skincare world, but really, they're great occlusives. The molecules are too big to penetrate the skin, so they just sit on top as a happy little barrier. I often use vaseline on my face if my skin is feeling dry.



My skin does not like mineral oil or petroleum jelly.  At all.  I get happy little eczema bumps everywhere it touches.  And they itch like crazy for weeks, unless I go to the dermatologist and pay for the prescription strength steroid cream, that has, guess what...petroleum jelly as the first ingredient.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 15, 2017)

Very interesting article and website, Millie! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 15, 2017)

Why not make a light lotion? There is one I make with 5% tallow, 5% rice bran oil and between 7-10% Petroleum oil(I use Johnson&Johnson baby oil-Shea and Cocoa) The lotion has no smell and it's great for removing make up. I haven't broken out from it yet but YMMV. Plus I add 1% each Panthenol and niacinamide.


----------



## jewels621 (Aug 15, 2017)

Millie said:


> My googling came up with an interesting article - you likely stumbled upon it already, but just in case some tidbit in here, modern ingredient list, or old fashioned recipe helps:
> 
> http://cosmeticsandskin.com/aba/cold-cream.php



Millie, what a fascinating read.....thank you for sharing!


----------



## Complexions (Aug 18, 2017)

Have you tried cleansing oils?  I have used cleansing oils that emulsify for years instead of cold cream.  To make a cleansing oil is actually pretty simple, any oil your skin likes with an emulsifier such as Poly 80 can be used.  If you want it less runny/liquid, use an emulsifier such as E-wax.  To use them, massage oil into dry face with dry hands for a minute or so, then dampen hands and massage face again, this will activate the emulsifiers turning them milky on the skin.  Then rinse off.  

Here's a basic recipe:  https://www.bustle.com/articles/107372-a-diy-oil-cleanser-that-rinses-totally-clean-with-water


----------

